#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > NEWBIES & STARTERSVRAGEN >  >  W-bin/Sa512 Set uitbreiden graag wat advies.

## Annwn

Hoi mensen,

Wij hebben hier staan:

2x W-bin (SA4518 model) (500watt)
2x Mid horn (SA4512 model) (400 watt)
2x JBL 2380 hoorn met 2 bullits (ca 100watt ps)



Nou willen we de bass gaan uitbreiden en zitten te denken over deze 2 opties: 
2 courtbins (2x15" w-bin) erbij of 2 glijbanen (jbl) erbij....

- Welke combi denken jullie dat het beste resultaat opleverd?
- Als we met een van deze 2 opties uitbreiden moeten we dan ook meer mid en hoog erbij halen?

Bij voorbaat dank!

E

----------


## HR Soundproductions

Ik vrees dat je geen eenduidig antwoord gaat krijgen op deze vraag, ik kan je wel mijn ervaring geven.
Ik heb in het verleden met 2 stuks EV eliminators gedraaid ( hier zit ook een mid-hoorn in en 2x T-35's voor het hoog, dus fullrange ) . 
Om de bas op te krikken heb ik er 2 dezelfde kasten bijgekocht, zonder de mid en hoog, en dit bleek heel goed te werken. Door de dubbele opstelling versterken de bassen elkaar ook nog eens dat is mooi meegenomen voor het rendement.

Later ben ik overgegaan op de Sentry IV kasten ( w-bin ) als aanvulling op de Eliminator fullrange. Ik kreeg toen een heel ander geluid, veel beter verdeelt in het laag en toch veel druk.

Met mijn set SA4530S en SA4534S tops heb ik deze ook eens aangevuld met een setje SA4518's en dat gaf vreselijk veel druk. Wat mij vooral opviel is dat de tops prima in staat waren om al dat "laag geweld" bij te houden. 

Mijn idee is dan ook dat jij nog steeds voldoende mid-hoog zal hebben als je 2 extra laagkasten erbij zet.

Aangezien de 4518 een paar specifieke eigenschappen heeft ( long throw en eigenlijk niet lager dan 80Hz ) zul je deze gaan versterken als je er twee van gaat nemen. Je gaat dan het sub-laag missen. 

Als je hier een paar 4530's bij zet dan loopt je laag weer wat verder door, deze hebben een kortere werplengte zodat ook op de dansvloer iets gemerkt wordt en niet alleen achterin. Mijn voorkeur gaat uit naar een aanvulling met de glijbanen.

----------


## Annwn

Hoi bedankt voor je reactie!

De glijbanen zullen zeker ook een stuk beter te tillen zijn dan de courtbins hehe maar krijg ik geen fase verschillen als ik met glijbanen erbij ga werken?

----------


## HR Soundproductions

Bij m.n. passieve filtering ( een print met spoelen en condensatoren ) kan er faseverschuiving plaatsen ( en een ieder die hier meer van weet als ik, voel je vrij om mij te corrigeren ) echter ik stuurde dit actief aan en heb hier veel mee geexperimenteerd en is mij nog nooit opgevallen. Maar goed het, theoretische, fijne weet ik daar niet van.

----------


## Barthezz80

> Aangezien de 4518 een paar specifieke eigenschappen heeft ( long throw en eigenlijk niet lager dan 80Hz ) zul je deze gaan versterken als je er twee van gaat nemen.



Waar baseer je dit op?

SA4518 Specifications: 

Frequency Range: 55 - 400 hz

een enkele w-bin(SA4518) loopt door tot 55 hz, dat is misschien geen sub, maar gevoelsmatig (bij een w-bin) behoorlijk laag!





> je gaat dan het sub-laag missen.



nee, juist als je er meerdere per kant gebruikt gaan ze lager (=dus meer sub) + dat z'n rendement hoger wordt! (is dus een goede combinatie van 2 factoren)

Mijn advies is dus ook 2 4518's erbij, en nooit 2 verschillende systemen door elkaar gebruiken..

Bart

----------


## HR Soundproductions

[quote=Barthezz80]Waar baseer je dit op?

SA4518 Specifications: 
Frequency Range: 55 - 400 hz


Dat klopt wel van die frequentierange echter dit is bij +-6db. De frequentie voor de gevoeligheidheid is ook van 80Hz- 500 Hz opgegeven bij de 4518 ( tw 103db 1W/1m bij 80Hz-500Hz ).Dit is uit mijn oude folder materiaal, echter is ook te vinden op de SA-site.

Wat het lager "KLINKEN" is inderdaad correct. Het gebruik van twee identieke speakers levert je 3db winst op. Als je de curve van de speakers ziet en het frequentie gebied is opgegeven bij +/-6db betekent ook dat het laag iets verder doorloopt.

Overigens weet ik, en dat is mijn ervaring, dat de combinatie veel voller klinkt als je hem aanvult met de glijbaan. Ga je me meer w-bins werken ( denk dus aan 4 per kant ) wordt het geluid op het laag echt fantastisch, veel druk en echt laag , en met weinig te vergelijken. Dit geldt overigens recht evenredig voor de ruimte die je voor het vervoer nodig hebt.

----------


## Annwn

Het geluid waar ik naar op zoek ben is veel laag maar niet zoveel laag dat je erin verzuipt..... Ik heb vaak het idee als ik voor veel W-bins sta dat ik op een gegeven moment alleen maar bass hoor en in een muur van bass sta... 

Zal een glijbaan dit minder hebben? Ik heb liever meer bass in het punch gebied namelijk zodat hij duidelijk en strak is.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Hoi mensen,
> 
> Wij hebben hier staan:
> 
> 2x W-bin (SA4518 model) (500watt)
> 2x Mid horn (SA4512 model) (400 watt)
> 2x JBL 2380 hoorn met 2 bullits (ca 100watt ps)
> 
> 
> ...



Koop eerst maar s  versterkers bij deze set. Zul je toch echt zien dat die kasten het ineens gaan doen, ipv stofhappen...
Zie je andere tropic, dus.

----------


## Annwn

> Koop eerst maar s  versterkers bij deze set. Zul je toch echt zien dat die kasten het ineens gaan doen, ipv stofhappen...
> Zie je andere tropic, dus.



Het zit zo..... Ik kan de courtbins of glijbanen gratis ophalen  :Smile:

----------


## MartinW

kun je ze niet testen dan? als je het toch gratis kan ophalen?
kijk wat jij mooi vind

----------


## Annwn

Dat is wel een goed idee maar ik zou niet zo goed weten waar ik zulk vermogen eventjes uit kan proberen.....

Gouden tip wel!  :Smile:

----------


## HR Soundproductions

Als je ze gratis op kan halen, zou ik niet te problematisch doen. Mijn vorige antwoord was toegespitst op de kwaliteitvan het geluid. Er is nog een subjectief element dat je mee kan nemen in je beslissing nl.Eenheid in je opstelling. 

Als je dezelfde W-bins kan krijgen dan "smoelt" het netter dan wanneer er glijbanen bijstaan, want dan lijkt het een "bijelkaar geraapt zootje".

Zeker als het voor niks is, zou ik zeggen " ga ze gewoon halen". Testen kan altijd nog.

----------


## Annwn

Het hoeft voor mij niet perse te smoelen.. Ik zal het geluid voornamelijk voor eigen feestjes gebruiken...... Probleem is echter dat we niet echt lokatie hebben om even alles op te halen en te testen...... 

Vandaar dat ik even ervaringen wou horen......

Iedereen bedankt voor de reacties! Zodra ik een keus heb gemaakt en getest heb zal ik mijn bevindingen hier plaatsen.... (Ik denk dat ik voor de glijbanen ga)

----------


## Barthezz80

> (Ik denk dat ik voor de glijbanen ga)



los van dat het niet mooi oogt..
2 verschillende systemen (kastprincipes) in (ongeveer)hetzelfde frequentiegebied, zal nooit zo mooi gaan klinken als 2 kasten van hetzelfde principe in stackvorm! (o.a. door faseverschillen, bandbreedte van de luidspreker, ander type kast) 
het verschil tussen folded en rearloaded is enorm en je zal 'altijd' 1 van de 2 kasten niet optimaal kunnen benutten, sterker nog ze zullen elkaar hoogstwaarschijnlijk tegen gaan werken, en dat is niet wat je wil want je wil juist meer kwaliteit in je laag.

ik gebruik zelf zoals ik al eerder aangaf meerdere 4518 w-bin's en hoe meer je er gebruikt (in stackvorm natuurlijk) hoe meer rendement je hebt en lager je gaat, een w-bin per kant erbij zal dus "echt" een constructieve/kwalitatieve verbetering aan je geluid geven!

en als je meer van de sound van een "glijbaan" houdt, waar ik ook veel mee gespeeld heb en erg mooi kan klinken, dan is het ook bij dit principe raadzaam om er 2 per kant neer te zetten (of meer uiteraard)
je zult met de juiste versterking een flinke (maag)bas kunnen krijgen! :Smile:  

ik hoop je hiermee toch nog te kunnen helpen om de beste keus te maken!

groeten Bart

----------


## Annwn

Hoi Bas,

Bedankt voor je reactie.... Ik zal het zeker in overweging nemen om gewoon voor een paar extra 4518's te gaan.... Of Courtbins... Is toch ook hetzelfde ontwerp uiteindelijk......

----------


## Bradysound

Uitbreiden met een andere w-bin set,zou ik doen!
maar als je het met een glijbaan of de 15 inch w-bin doet zorg dan wel dat de 18 inches sub laag blijven en niet de 15 inch.18 inch gaat lager qua frequenties
en mid en hoog zou ik er wel bij leggen anders overheerst het laag enorm.Je kan beter wat reservers houden dan op vol vermogen draaien
en qua versterkers zou ik er crown erop zetten xti1002(hoog) xti1002(mid) xti2002(15inch laag) en xti4002(18 inch laag)
dan heb je best een krachtige set waar je veel rendement uit kan halen

Groetjes Ravi

----------


## SPS

Geinig! Topic is vijf en een half jaar oud!
Ik neem aan dat de TS wel een besluit heeft genomen in die tussentijd. Of zelfs de hele set allang niet meer heeft.

Let dus even op de datum wanneer je reageert op een onderwerp!

Enne, stel je eerst eens voor als nieuweling op dit forum??

Paul

----------

